# Hornets need new colors...



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I would absolutely love to get a JR Smith Hornets jersey. I just cant bring myself to get one with the current color scheme. The colors of the Hornets are so girly. We are the HORNETS, thats a pretty badass bug. I mean those *****es hurt. Change them to something awesome like black and yellow!

Does anyone else feel the Hornets need some new colors and uni's? Submit your suggestions and comments...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> I would absolutely love to get a JR Smith Hornets jersey. I just cant bring myself to get one with the current color scheme. The colors of the Hornets are so girly. We are the HORNETS, thats a pretty badass bug. I mean those *****es hurt. Change them to something awesome like black and yellow!
> 
> Does anyone else feel the Hornets need some new colors and uni's? Submit your suggestions and comments...



Yeah, I agree. They do need new ones. The green and yellow(especially the yellow one) are hideous but the white doesn't seem all too bad to me. Why not get that one?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

they need to follow the way of the saints, and get shiny black jerseys with shiny gold outline/lettering. It would be incredibly original in todays bland NBA color scheme of blues/oranges/greens.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I agree. They do need new ones. The green and yellow(especially the yellow one) are hideous but the white doesn't seem all too bad to me. Why not get that one?


Yeah, if I did get a jersey it would be the white one defenitly. Those are pretty cool. Im just not a fan of the teal. I mean...teal...that's a word that should only come out of a interior designer *not* a half drunk college kid who loves him some basketball!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Also I figured they would update the uni's since they switched cities. Sometimes a team will start over with a city switch. I was hoping they would. I think black and a yellow-gold like they one they already use would be cool. White with that yellow gold would be nice for the home jersey's. I just dont think teal needs to be anywhere near the equation.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Black and gold would be awesome, but we've worn teal for so long, I don't think we'll change that in the near future. But I really like the alternate road jerseys, I would buy one if they were available in austria!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

The colours are some what Ugly but I'm fine with them.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

The Hornets need more change then the changing of their uniform colors. But yeah it would be nice if they were changed.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, that's also the reason why I don't buy a Hornets jersey --> the colour! I just can't think of myself wearing a yellow or a teal coloured jersey, it's too conspicuous... 
But changing the colour? I also can't imagine not to see those teal ones again when the Hornets players are wearing them...this colour is such significant for us that we won't change it again....and moreover we changed them 3 years ago (or 2 years, don't remember exactly) when we moved...it wasn't a big change but a change, so a lot of fans would be disappointed now if they have the jersey and now they change again...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Minnesota Magician said:


> The Hornets need more change then the changing of their uniform colors. But yeah it would be nice if they were changed.



Nah, I bet if everyone was healthy all yr, the Hornets would be in the 6-8 seed mix. They're not THAT bad as their record is. It's unfortunate that it happened that way. They shouldn't trade away their talent and start over. Just TRY and get everyone healthy and add to it this summer with a top 5 pick. They should monitor Baron's every movement and make sure he doesn't do anything to get hurt or keep him locked inside his house.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Yeah, if I did get a jersey it would be the white one defenitly. Those are pretty cool. Im just not a fan of the teal. I mean...teal...that's a word that should only come out of a interior designer *not* a half drunk college kid who loves him some basketball!!!


LOL, but yeah, at least it's just in the name part and outlines and not the whole jersey.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's pretty interesting that you say Black and Gold, because I have been saying black and Gold for so long I don't know what to think anymore. Those are the ultimate jerseys.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> It's pretty interesting that you say Black and Gold, because I have been saying black and Gold for so long I don't know what to think anymore. Those are the ultimate jerseys.


It just makes sense. When you think of a color scheme for a hornet many people think Black and Gold. Not a dark gold like the Saints have but more of a bright gold like they already use.

I think it would look tons better and do wonders for public relations. It would bring a more youthful crowd into the arena, and purchasing Hornets jerseys. You really dont even see many Hornets jersey's around the New Orleans area unless they are being worn by kids.

The reason I'm for a switch is that the New Orleans fans are still relatively new to the team. Switching the colors now wouldnt cause any sort of real damage to tradition since the tradition is still in its infancy.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> It's pretty interesting that you say Black and Gold, because I have been saying black and Gold for so long I don't know what to think anymore. Those are the ultimate jerseys.



What colour would the home jerseys have??? White and Gold --> Lakers alternate jerseys...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> What colour would the home jerseys have??? White and Gold --> Lakers alternate jerseys...


Black and Gold would be the road. The home would probably be White/Black with Gold trim. I think they could get away with it. It would be a kickass jersey, that's all I know.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Black and Gold would be the road. The home would probably be White/Black with Gold trim. I think they could get away with it. It would be a kickass jersey, that's all I know.


Black and Gold jerseys --> J.R. Smith most sold jersey 2005


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Black and Gold jerseys --> J.R. Smith most sold jersey 2005


I agree, but I also hate teal for basketball teams. I think a Black & Gold outlining of the basketball court, with a menacing looking BumbleBee (Hornet) would look pretty good.

Anyone have the Hornets inquiry email, where I can send an email to them?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> I agree, but I also hate teal for basketball teams. I think a Black & Gold outlining of the basketball court, with a menacing looking BumbleBee (Hornet) would look pretty good.
> 
> Anyone have the Hornets inquiry email, where I can send an email to them?


Lets get as many people to vote on the poll as we can HKF and Ill forward this to the team with a letter. Im sure the votes will be overwheminly in favor of Black and Gold...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> Lets get as many people to vote on the poll as we can HKF and Ill forward this to the team with a letter. Im sure the votes will be overwheminly in favor of Black and Gold...


Link it to the main board, so you can get some people to vote on it to help. If you know their email address, let me know, as I want to email them as well.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Link it to the main board, so you can get some people to vote on it to help. If you know their email address, let me know, as I want to email them as well.


Consider it linked...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's my letter:



> I've been on a few Hornets fan sites and it seems that the vast majority of the fans are intrigued about the process of getting new team colors and a maybe newer logo (although still the Hornets). I'm of the opinion, that this would be a very good idea for the franchise, specifically as New Orleans begins to get over its franchise infancy.
> 
> Many feel that the colors should be black and gold (yellow?) and I tend to agree with them, because if you look around the League those colors would be the most distinct colors by far and with the current colors they have now, no one wants to buy those jerseys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i say, go back to the old charlotte jersey and colors. one of the best jerseys ever imo. remember how thug it was to have a hornets starter jacket


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

A good color scheme idea is main color navy blue, outline on name and side stripes neon green, and silver name and side stripe. Have all the writing on it in a really weird cool looking font to make it original.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Good work, HKF!!! Really good work! If they really change the uniforms there should be a little "copyright by HKF" on the jersey because you came up with the idea!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They responded to me. If you're interested in seeing the black and gold as well, my suggestion is to write them as well and make it known that this is something that people would really want.



> Mr. W******,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write to us. I am forwarding your
> suggestion
> ...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Yep, they should change their jersey to Saint-like colors.

*Away:* 
Shirt: Black w/ White & Gold 
Shorts: Black w/ White & Gold 

*Home:*
Shirt: White w/ Black & Gold
Shorts: White w/ Black & Gold

*Alternate*
Shirt: Gold w/ Black & White
Shorts: Gold w/ Black & White


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Cam*Ron said:


> Yep, they should change their jersey to Saint-like colors.
> 
> *Away:*
> Shirt: Black w/ White & Gold
> ...


I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im thinking not quite as dark a gold as the Saints use. More of a lighter gold like a yellow. Like the ones they already have. Basically its drop the fricken teal and add black...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It is really time to make a change now with the face of the hornets gone:
Last years Hornets: Mashburn, Baron Davis, David Wesley...they are gone now so it's time to make a change with a new uniform for the new face of the hornets!


----------

